# one other problem with the Philps Blu Ray...



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sometimes when i turn the systen back on. normaly it would show the giant Philips logo and then my icons blu ray, USB, Youtube, Vudu, Netflix, setting... etc.) would show. but sometimes after the Philips logo would flash, the screen would black with nothing. and i would have to unplug and plug back my system 3 or 4 times to get it back working. Can someone tell me what causes that? im at the point where im afraid to turn my system off because the amount of time i have to play with the plug is increasing. could someone help? i still dont know where i could find the seriel number to this.


----------

